# St. Paddy's Day week on Hilton Head-WATERSIDE-March 15-22



## jeffwill (Feb 8, 2014)

WHAT A PARTY-- St. Patricks Day on Hilton Head has it all.  All day and night entertainment everywhere.  Great parade-- last year had Budweiser Clydesdales.  GREAT food-- go to Reilleys and spend the evening.

This condo is a spacious end unit on the first floor --right next to the lagoon gazebo boardwalk.  Balcony has cozy view of the main pool hot tub- (just to see if it's full.)

$495.00 for the week.

I own it and will be there if you're not.


----------



## cbgbgolf (Feb 9, 2014)

how many bedrooms/baths is the unit?
thanx


----------



## jeffwill (Feb 11, 2014)

Been on the road for a few days-----sorry.

It is a 1 bedroom 1 bath that sleeps 4.

The sofa sleeper is actually comfortable----- well, reasonably comfortable.


----------



## jeffwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Price reduced to $395.00 !!!!

We have just moved aboard "SOLITUDE" and dont want to leave.

If you like this condo----- I'll give it to you.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## cbgbgolf (Feb 14, 2014)

jeffwill said:


> Price reduced to $395.00 !!!!
> 
> We have just moved aboard "SOLITUDE" and dont want to leave.
> 
> ...


 any chance of upgrading to a two bedroom?


----------



## jeffwill (Feb 16, 2014)

This is not a points reservation, but a fixed week with the same unit each year-----so-- the answer is no.  The bathroom has two entrances for two couple privacy.


----------



## 9969hi (Feb 19, 2014)

*possible purchase*

I visited Savanna the day after St pat's and it looked attractive to me being in Colorado. I may be interested in a one bedroom in this  time frame as I choose to spend my summers in Colorado and that not many 1 bed are available in Hilton Head


----------



## jeffwill (Feb 19, 2014)

Here's the reason we're selling half our timeshares---- life aboard "Solitude" is just TO GOOD.  We live in a state park nature preserve @ Hontoon Landing on the historic St. Johns River.

We enjoy the real Florida that most tourists never see.

I have several top quality Hilton Head timeshares that are "try before you buy".  All will be gifted for $0.


----------



## cbgbgolf (Feb 19, 2014)

jeffwill said:


> Here's the reason we're selling half our timeshares---- life aboard "Solitude" is just TO GOOD.  We live in a state park nature preserve @ Hontoon Landing on the historic St. Johns River.
> 
> We enjoy the real Florida that most tourists never see.
> 
> I have several top quality Hilton Head timeshares that are "try before you buy".  All will be gifted for $0.


I dont suppose you have any 2 brms for the same week as the 1 brm listed here.
this sounds great but I have 2 teens with me and 1 brm just won't work for me.
thanx,
Bryan


----------



## jeffwill (Feb 26, 2014)

Hilton Head is getting a lot of weather in the 70's-- this is a great golf/party week-- still waiting for you.


----------



## jeffwill (Mar 5, 2014)

This thread has 619 views and is still available.  I am surprised.  Hilton Head at Waterside for St. Patrick's Day week--- cheap.

Time for a Craigslist blitz.


----------



## jeffwill (Mar 9, 2014)

This unit has been rented--no longer available.


----------

